# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] WTB Buying FF14 GILS,Easy to trade,Instant payment!Reliable buyer!

## Belinda08

Hi Guys, We are buying FFXIV GILS On All Realms!

Trade way:
1.Mail delivery
2.Free company
3.Face to face

Payment Method you can choose:
1. Paypal 
2. Webmoney
3. Bitcoin
4. Western Union
5. Perfect Moeny
They are instant payment.

You can contact us：
1.Email: [email protected]
2.Discord: Belinda#8134 
Discord Unique ID: 414937078455861248 

So far,we have only one this discord account. others are scammers.How to check the discord unique ID: Right-Click the profile picture,and click Copy ID,you will have the correct discord unique number. that is unique,can't be edited and changed. One discord account have one discord unique ID. 

3.Skype 1# : live:cbs5200 
4.Skype 2#: live:belindaonthetop 
We have updated our skype, now we use Microsoft account (an email) to be our skype account, other similar accounts are imposters. 

Recently, some bad guy is trying to pretent to be me and scam people ,everyone should be careful about them. here is the scammer that I know, many more scammers might have in the future.,you should learn how to find the correct skype and discord account.

1.png2.png

If you are not sure about the correct skype account, you can :
1,PM me on ownedcore.
2,leave me message on my posted thread.
3,write me your skype or discord account so I can find you too.

We have been buying game currency since 2013,we are reliable,we have huge demand here. Please feel free to contact us. 

Thank you with best regards for all.

Belinda







******************************************************************************** ****************************************************************
* Add me via this link to avoid imposter skype*





> my best buyer, and best prices. if u need proof pm me.





> Sold FFXIV Gil 23m to her a few minutes ago and everything went smoothly, I vouch for her. Great doing business with you and I hope to do more in the future.





> just sold 69 million gil in ffxiv, quick trades, quick payment. will do business again.






> Great seller would do business again!






> Sold 50m SWTOR Buyer was very friendly. I receive the payment in 30 seconds! Thank you Belinda





> Sold 70k today on Argent Dawn EU, the payment was very fast, I am impressed






> Absolutely amazing, just sold 48k super quickly! No problems whatsoever! Talked me through what to do through skype beautifully.







> Sold him over 300k in the last week and today again 100k  Everything perfect.. Nice support . Fast payment.. Nice trader +1





> First time used such kind of service, but in the end i got my paypal money. Ty belinda





> Best buyer ever! instant payment!!






> Great service, sold 50k with no problems except for a little wait, which doesn't bother me.. very polite person.






> Just traded 100k, fast and smooth transaction. Will definetly sell to again






> sold 90k. Non problem, very fast.






> Sold 56K fast and secure. Thanks






> Best buyer ever! Pays INSTANTLY!!!






> sold 239k decent prices, instant payment. I recomand Belinda.







> Traded fast, went smoothly....not much to say, was a fast transaction.






> Just trade 250k, it went smooth, the best price I could be able to find.
> Will trade more for sure.






> Sold some WoW gold. Very fast and smooth trade.






> Sold WoW gold, was best price I could find and the trade when very smooth and was much faster than my last few trades with other buyers.






> Legit buyer 2 separate transactions both payment received will be selling with you again






> Sold 56k - Fast and friendly! thx






> sold 116k gold. went smooth. Gave me a good price. Will do business again. A+++++++++++++++






> Just sold 200k, fast and easy. Thanks!







> I did a testtrade with just 75k. Went very smooth. Very fast payment. A+







> sold 116k gold. went smooth. Gave me a good price. Will do business again. A+++++++++++++++






> I had 150k gold 2 sell and got 7 days free so i decided 2 sell it 2 belinda and everything went really smooth!!  Great buyer






> just sold 100k went quick and easy I got paid 1min after trade will sell again!






> Made another deal with Belinda... sold 200k. Went smoothly and quick payment. Thanks!






> I just sold 55k it went fast. Everything went under 3 mins and it was all done. Very friendly and trusted. Rep+






> just sold 250k transaction went smooth I will trade again in the future





> Just sold him 30k ,very good cooperation,really wants to help out,good price,and fast secure payment,plus he wanted to go in payments like 10 then 20k, i really recommend him ) +repp






> Sold to him 110k split 20k and 90k . Instant payment and pretty good staff too. Recomended





> Just sold 27k to his buyer... all went pretty smooth, 100% legit! Will do some more business in the future for sure!





> fast payment, reliable buyer





> Very fast and prompt payment! Very professional and friendly too.





> Thank you so much for the fast professional and so friendly ... and easy to do thing with u 60 days game card buy it by gold 
> Will do some more business in the future for sure!
> -- /kiss -- :P






> Just sold him/her 100k , everything went cool ]
> 
> + rep ofc !
> 
> YEAH I AM LVL1 ACCOUNT , but still the rep is legal





> Awesome trader..everything went smooth  Great price...recomended!





> Hello guys, i just wanted to tell that i trade with him since 1 year and he is really Trusted and pay fast, just add the good skype nickname.






> Sold 13.45m to Belinda08, fine and fast pro buyer, +++





> nice trade, good price. Thanks. +





> nice trade once again, thanks





> Tradet over 100 million credits. No Problems at all!!





> Well, a new perfect trade again, Belinda's now in my top list =)






> just had a trade with this guy, everything went smooth and fast.
> will trade again.
> thanks buddy

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you !

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you !

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you !

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you !

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you !

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you !

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS,pls add my skype:belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS,pls add my skype:belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

*Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice*

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

*Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice*

----------


## Belinda08

We are buying *FF14* GILS on each server. Please feel free to contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying *FF14* GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying *FF14* GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying* FF14* GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying *FF14* GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

[SIZE=5]Buying *FF14* GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice[/SIZE]

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying* FF14* GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## whatzup

+rep for TS, just completed a hassle free transaction with belinda, instant payment too, highly recommended

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

> +rep for TS, just completed a hassle free transaction with belinda, instant payment too, highly recommended


Thank you very much for your trade, please contact me when you have more to sell.

----------


## Belinda08

Buying* FF14* GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
*Skype : belindaservice*

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying *FF14* GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
*Skype : belindaservice*

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying *FF14* GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
*Skype : belindaservice*

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
*Skype : belindaservice*

----------


## Belinda08

Buying *FF14* GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
*Skype : belindaservice*

----------


## Belinda08

Buying *FF14* GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying* FF14* GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying *FF14* GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying *FF14* GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying *FF14* GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
*Skype : belindaservice*

----------


## Belinda08

Buying *FF14* GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
*Skype : belindaservice*

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## uranusxiii

sold him 6 mil , good price , instant payment , will trade again

----------


## Belinda08

> sold him 6 mil , good price , instant payment , will trade again


Thank you very much for your trade and kind suggestion. contact me anytime when you wanna sell more.

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Skype: belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## fluxvital

Trusted Buyer you can go with him without problem he is legit

----------


## inktrocity

10m, solid, and fast trade  :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

> 10m, solid, and fast trade


Thank you very much for your feedback,pls come back to me when you have more to sell. thank you

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Evulsx91

> Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 
> 
> Skype : belindaservice


Just sold 9.9m, highest price around right now and fast payment. Thanks for your business!

----------


## Belinda08

> Just sold 9.9m, highest price around right now and fast payment. Thanks for your business!


Thank you very much for your trades.  :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you ! 

Skype : belindaservice

----------


## Deceited

Just finished a trade with Belinda, everything went smoothly.

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me freely.

----------


## Deceited

Excellent trader, highly recommended.

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me .
 :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me  :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me  :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me  :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

We are online,please contact me .

----------


## Belinda08

We are online,please contact me .

----------


## Belinda08

We are online,please contact me .

----------


## Belinda08

We are online,please contact me.

----------


## Belinda08

We are online,please contact me.

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me  :Smile: .

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me .

----------


## Belinda08

We are online,please contact me.

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me  :Smile: .

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me.

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me.

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me.

----------


## Belinda08

We are on line ,please contact me freely. :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me  :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me  :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me . :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me .

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me.

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me.

----------


## Belinda08

We are online,please contact me . :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me . :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me. :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me  :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me

----------


## Belinda08

We are online please contact me

----------


## Belinda08

We are online,please contact me.

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact us.

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me  :Wink:

----------


## Belinda08

We are online,please contact me. :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me.

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me .

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me.

----------


## Belinda08

We are online ,please contact me.

----------


## zlyguy

Just made a trade to this buyer ... smoothly done, fast reply and payment !!
Legit and Recomended trader !!! u rock man !!!

----------


## Belinda08

> Just made a trade to this buyer ... smoothly done, fast reply and payment !!
> Legit and Recomended trader !!! u rock man !!!


Hi Thank you so much for your kind word ,please contact me when you have more to sell . Thank you!

----------


## testdrive99

Just completed trade to buyer. Come recommended by friend, the trade was smooth and payment is fast. Will sell again! Recommended!

----------


## Belinda08

> Just completed trade to buyer. Come recommended by friend, the trade was smooth and payment is fast. Will sell again! Recommended!


Thanks very much for your kind word here. We are looking forward to having your more trades soon. :Smile:

----------


## kebetan356

Just completed a transaction. The payment was fast and went nice and easy.

----------


## Belinda08

> Just completed a transaction. The payment was fast and went nice and easy.


Thanks for leaving feedback for me. Looking forward to having more trades from you. Thanks :Smile:

----------


## lantus

Just sold to this buyer, smooth transaction, will do business with again!

----------


## Belinda08

> Just sold to this buyer, smooth transaction, will do business with again!


Hi, Thanks very much. We will let you know when we can take more. Thanks again.

----------


## odano1988

smooth quick transaction great price will be approaching again when I have more stock.

----------


## Belinda08

> smooth quick transaction great price will be approaching again when I have more stock.


Thank you so much for your feedback and support. cya.

----------


## KhemValol

Sold 50m SWTOR Buyer was very friendly. I receive the payment in 30 seconds! Thank you Belinda  :Big Grin:

----------


## Belinda08

> Sold 50m SWTOR Buyer was very friendly. I receive the payment in 30 seconds! Thank you Belinda


Thanks very much for your feedback,pls contact me when you have more to sell.

----------


## odano1988

just sold 69 million gil in ffxiv, quick trades, quick payment. will do business again.

----------


## Belinda08

> just sold 69 million gil in ffxiv, quick trades, quick payment. will do business again.


Thanks so much for your feedback here. :Smile:  Kindly contact me when you have more stock to sell. Thanks.

----------


## Belinda08

Bump!!Bump!!

----------


## Angel Eleftheriu

Belinda is not a trustworthy buyer. I wanted to sell 1 million gold on World of Warcraft 2 days ago, he took the money and disappeared. The whole scam was staged very organized, no hint he would disappear with the gold and avoid payment. Do not buy/sell from/to him!

DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!

----------


## Belinda08

> Belinda is not a trustworthy buyer. I wanted to sell 1 million gold on World of Warcraft 2 days ago, he took the money and disappeared. The whole scam was staged very organized, no hint he would disappear with the gold and avoid payment. Do not buy/sell from/to him!
> 
> DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
> DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
> DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!



Hello,Angel, There must be something wrong with your transaction. I am 100% sure that you have traded gold to someone else.

First of all, my skype username is belindabusiness and belindaservice ,Pls check the username you talked to, I am pretty sure that is not me. Taking gold and don't pay to my guy is not the thing I do for my client. 

Secondly,Pls tell me your skype name ,I want to see if you on my skype list or not. 

Finally,Pls don't say bad word on my thread post untill you can find evidence
to prove everything.

----------


## DeadlyImpurity

Sold FFXIV Gil 23m to her a few minutes ago and everything went smoothly, I vouch for her. Great doing business with you and I hope to do more in the future.

----------


## Angel Eleftheriu

> Hello,Angel, There must be something wrong with your transaction. I am 100% sure that you have traded gold to someone else.
> 
> First of all, my skype username is belindabusiness and belindaservice ,Pls check the username you talked to, I am pretty sure that is not me. Taking gold and don't pay to my guy is not the thing I do for my client. 
> 
> Secondly,Pls tell me your skype name ,I want to see if you on my skype list or not. 
> 
> Finally,Pls don't say bad word on my thread post untill you can find evidence
> to prove everything.


Yes it was you Belinda, all details correct. All profile info correct all very professional, very organized. But you didn't pay Belinda! Make all the profiles you want either here to give yourself positive feedback or on Skype! This is not going to go away until you pay for the virtual currency you received!

----------


## Angel Eleftheriu

Belinda is not a trustworthy buyer. I wanted to sell 1 million gold on World of Warcraft 3 days ago, he took the money and disappeared. The whole scam was staged very organized, no hint he would disappear with the gold and avoid payment. Do not buy/sell from/to him!

DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!

----------


## Jackie1234

Great seller would do business again!

----------


## Belinda08

Thanks so much for your feedback here. contact me when you have more stock to sell. Thanks.

----------


## Belinda08

Thanks so much for your feedback here. contact me when you have more stock to sell. Thanks.

----------


## Belinda08

> Sold FFXIV Gil 23m to her a few minutes ago and everything went smoothly, I vouch for her. Great doing business with you and I hope to do more in the future.


Thanks so much for your feedback here. contact me when you have more stock to sell. Thanks. :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

> just sold 69 million gil in ffxiv, quick trades, quick payment. will do business again.


Thanks so much for your feedback here. contact me when you have more stock to sell. Thanks. :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

> Great seller would do business again!


Thanks so much for your feedback here. contact me when you have more stock to sell. Ty  :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

> Sold 50m SWTOR Buyer was very friendly. I receive the payment in 30 seconds! Thank you Belinda


Thanks so much for your feedback here. contact me when you have more stock to sell. Thanks.

----------


## Belinda08

> Yes it was you Belinda, all details correct. All profile info correct all very professional, very organized. But you didn't pay Belinda! Make all the profiles you want either here to give yourself positive feedback or on Skype! This is not going to go away until you pay for the virtual currency you received!


Tell me your skype name, I want to add you and talk to you over skype.

There are many scammers trying to pretend to be as me, They made their profile similar as me ,they create skype almost same as me ,they know how to create multiple chars while trading. They use whatever they know,whatever they can to scam people. 

Add me belindabusiness or belindaservice and show me evidence/details about the everything .Especially the skype username that you were talking about.

----------


## xtc6900

good seller and fast payment.

----------


## Angel Eleftheriu

Belinda is not a trustworthy buyer. I wanted to sell 1 million gold on World of Warcraft 2 days ago, he took the money and disappeared. The whole scam was staged very organized, no hint he would disappear with the gold and avoid payment. Do not buy/sell from/to him!

DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!

----------


## Belinda08

> Belinda is not a trustworthy buyer. I wanted to sell 1 million gold on World of Warcraft 2 days ago, he took the money and disappeared. The whole scam was staged very organized, no hint he would disappear with the gold and avoid payment. Do not buy/sell from/to him!
> 
> DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
> DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
> DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!



Tell me your skype name, I want to add you and talk to you over skype.

There are many scammers trying to pretend to be as me, They made their profile similar as 

me ,they create skype almost same as me ,they know how to create multiple chars while 

trading. They use whatever they know,whatever they can to scam people. 

Add me belindabusiness or belindaservice and show me evidence/details about the 

everything .Especially the skype username that you were talking about.

----------


## Belinda08

> good seller and fast payment.


Hello, my friend, Thanks for you feedback and your trade again today. :Frown:

----------


## Angel Eleftheriu

Belinda08 going to each one of your threads and posting with the same char (xtc6900) does not prove you are a reliable seller!

Are we supposed to believe that xtc6900 needed gold and services in every game on the same day and decided to defend your reliability on all threads also?

Try being a bit less obvious!

Belinda is not a trustworthy buyer. I wanted to sell 1 million gold on World of Warcraft 2 days ago, he took the money and disappeared. The whole scam was staged very organized, no hint he would disappear with the gold and avoid payment. Do not buy/sell from/to him!

DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!

----------


## Belinda08

Sorry to bear with me,everyone who are interested to knowing our problem,pls see following conversation,trust you will get the answer.

Angel Eleftheriu: Belinda is not a trustworthy buyer. I wanted to sell 1 million gold on World of Warcraft 3 days ago, he took the money and disappeared. The whole scam was staged very organized, no hint he would disappear with the gold and avoid payment. Do not buy/sell from/to him!

DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!

My reply:
Hello,Angel, There must be something wrong with your transaction. I am 100% sure that you have traded gold to someone else.
First of all, my skype username is belindabusiness and belindaservice ,Pls check the username you talked to, I am pretty sure that is not me. Taking gold and don't pay to my guy is not the thing I do for my client. 
Secondly,Pls tell me your skype name ,I want to see if you on my skype list or not. 
Finally,Pls don't say bad word on my thread post untill you can find evidence
to prove that everything.


Angel Eleftheriu: Nope belindabusiness is correct, all profile details as written in your posts here. You had me trade the gold to three different characters, named Dnqz, Eitrikk and another random name. Asked me for a code which these guys provided to ensure that the transaction had been made, got all my details for the transfer and said half an hour. Still waiting... 
Angel Eleftheriu: Yes it was you Belinda, all details correct. All profile info correct all very professional, very organized. But you didn't pay Belinda! Make all the profiles you want either here to give yourself positive feedback or on Skype! This is not going to go away until you pay for the virtual currency you received!
Angel Eleftheriu: No no Belinda it was you alright. All details correct as you very clearly say in your posts here. It is you alright, you just have multiple chars and profiles and accounts and cheat whoever possible to maximize your profits! I do have all our skype conversation kept ofc but that doesn't prove anything does it? 

My reply:
Tell me your skype name, I want to add you and talk to you over skype.
There are many scammers trying to pretend to be as me, They made their profile similar as me ,they create skype almost same as me ,they know how to create multiple chars while trading. They use whatever they know,whatever they can to scam people. 
Add me belindabusiness or belindaservice and show me evidence/details about the everything .Especially the skype username that you were talking about.

Angel Eleftheriu: Belinda08 going to each one of your threads and posting with the same char (xtc6900) does not prove you are a reliable seller!
Are we supposed to believe that xtc6900 needed gold and services in every game on the same day and decided to defend your reliability on all threads also?
Try being a bit less obvious!
Belinda is not a trustworthy buyer. I wanted to sell 1 million gold on World of Warcraft 2 days ago, he took the money and disappeared. The whole scam was staged very organized, no hint he would disappear with the gold and avoid payment. Do not buy/sell from/to him!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!

My reply
xtc6900 is one of my seller, most of sellers are not going to do business with one game, they farm gold each day ,and sell gold each day. It is very common to sell multiply game currency in one day. “in every game on the same day” where is the proof? I don’t see what you say on my thread. Each of my feedback left after we have done the real transaction. 

One of my cliect given me a feedback “Hello guys, i just wanted to tell that i trade with him since 1 year and he is really Trusted and pay fast, just add the good skype nickname.”
Thanks so much to tell everyone the truth. I am trustable. I definitely will pay everyone money after I get gold from them. You should add my skype,and be aware of the scammer skype. 
My Skype:
New-1 #: belindabusiness
Full-2 #: belindaservice
Important Warnings:
Imposter Skype 1: belindaservice. (It is with a dot in the end)
Imposter skype 2: live:belindaservice （This is not me!Though he has a screenshot of my ownedcored profile) 
Imposter skype 3: facebook:belindabusiness (This is not me ,even it attachs the same photo as me)
Imposter skype 4: live:belindabusiness (This is not me ,even it attachs the same photo as me)

Angel Eleftheriu: I have the truth to tell also! Unless you and your fake accounts have a monopoly on it and are selling it too!
You have many accounts Belinda they are all yours and you scam a few on each while switching to the next one! You name them all the same and then just edit your profile info to prove it wasn't you but someone else.
When we talked on skype all your info were correct as you state them here - after you stole my money and AFTER i posted here and you started replying, the info of that account were changed to other random information so they wouldn't match!
Ask yourself why would an imposter go and change the skype profile information to not match you? If his goal is to impersonate you then it only makes sense that they would match! As they did when we made our transaction! Unless you changed them yourself!
Belinda is not a trustworthy buyer. I wanted to sell 1 million gold on World of Warcraft 2 days ago, he took the money and disappeared. The whole scam was staged very organized, no hint he would disappear with the gold and avoid payment. Do not buy/sell from/to him!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!

My reply: 
1.	I have only two skypes: belindabusiness and belindaservice. Other skypes you met are scammer’s skype. Scammers are trying to pretend to be me. 
2.	I want to say that display name and username are different. Display name can be edited anytime ( as you said)and user name cannot be changed ,that is why I ask my client to check the username before adding me.

----------


## Belinda08

Buying good ,UP!!UP!!

----------


## Angel Eleftheriu

Belinda08 is not a trustworthy buyer. I wanted to sell 1 million gold on World of Warcraft 2 days ago, he took the money and disappeared. The whole scam was staged very organized, no hint he would disappear with the gold and avoid payment. Do not buy/sell from/to him!

DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!

----------


## Belinda08

Angel Eleftheriu keeps posting the same message on each of my thread. Everyone who are interested to knowing the problem,pls see following conversation,trust you will get the answer.

Angel Eleftheriu: Belinda is not a trustworthy buyer. I wanted to sell 1 million gold on World of Warcraft 3 days ago, he took the money and disappeared. The whole scam was staged very organized, no hint he would disappear with the gold and avoid payment. Do not buy/sell from/to him!

DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!

Angel Eleftheriu: Good afternoon, I wanted to sell him a million gold today, the price was good and i accepted. He received the gold with 3 different characters as follows 500k on one, 120k on the second, 380k on the third. Payment was supposed to be made through Western Union within 30 minutes, that was 5 hours ago. He also is no longer online on skype, or simply invisible to me i don't know.

So 1.000.000 went bye bye!

WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!
WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!
WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!


My reply:
Hello,Angel, There must be something wrong with your transaction. I am 100% sure that you have traded gold to someone else.
First of all, my skype username is belindabusiness and belindaservice ,Pls check the username you talked to, I am pretty sure that is not me. Taking gold and don't pay to my guy is not the thing I do for my client. 
Secondly,Pls tell me your skype name ,I want to see if you on my skype list or not. 
Finally,Pls don't say bad word on my thread post untill you can find evidence
to prove that everything.


Angel Eleftheriu: Nope belindabusiness is correct, all profile details as written in your posts here. You had me trade the gold to three different characters, named Dnqz, Eitrikk and another random name. Asked me for a code which these guys provided to ensure that the transaction had been made, got all my details for the transfer and said half an hour. Still waiting... 

Angel Eleftheriu: Yes it was you Belinda, all details correct. All profile info correct all very professional, very organized. But you didn't pay Belinda! Make all the profiles you want either here to give yourself positive feedback or on Skype! This is not going to go away until you pay for the virtual currency you received!

Angel Eleftheriu: No no Belinda it was you alright. All details correct as you very clearly say in your posts here. It is you alright, you just have multiple chars and profiles and accounts and cheat whoever possible to maximize your profits! I do have all our skype conversation kept ofc but that doesn't prove anything does it? 

My reply:
Tell me your skype name, I want to add you and talk to you over skype.
There are many scammers trying to pretend to be as me, They made their profile similar as me ,they create skype almost same as me ,they know how to create multiple chars while trading. They use whatever they know,whatever they can to scam people. 
Add me belindabusiness or belindaservice and show me evidence/details about the everything .Especially the skype username that you were talking about.

Angel Eleftheriu: Belinda08 going to each one of your threads and posting with the same char (xtc6900) does not prove you are a reliable seller!
Are we supposed to believe that xtc6900 needed gold and services in every game on the same day and decided to defend your reliability on all threads also?
Try being a bit less obvious!
Belinda is not a trustworthy buyer. I wanted to sell 1 million gold on World of Warcraft 2 days ago, he took the money and disappeared. The whole scam was staged very organized, no hint he would disappear with the gold and avoid payment. Do not buy/sell from/to him!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!

My reply
xtc6900 is one of my seller, most of sellers are not going to do business with one game, they farm gold each day ,and sell gold each day. It is very common to sell multiply game currency in one day. “in every game on the same day” where is the proof? I don’t see what you say on my thread. Each of my feedback left after we have done the real transaction. 

One of my cliect given me a feedback “Hello guys, i just wanted to tell that i trade with him since 1 year and he is really Trusted and pay fast, just add the good skype nickname.”
Thanks so much to tell everyone the truth. I am trustable. I definitely will pay everyone money after I get gold from them. You should add my skype,and be aware of the scammer skype. 
My Skype:
New-1 #: belindabusiness
Full-2 #: belindaservice
Important Warnings:
Imposter Skype 1: belindaservice. (It is with a dot in the end)
Imposter skype 2: live:belindaservice （This is not me!Though he has a screenshot of my ownedcored profile) 
Imposter skype 3: facebook:belindabusiness (This is not me ,even it attachs the same photo as me)
Imposter skype 4: live:belindabusiness (This is not me ,even it attachs the same photo as me)

Angel Eleftheriu: I have the truth to tell also! Unless you and your fake accounts have a monopoly on it and are selling it too!
You have many accounts Belinda they are all yours and you scam a few on each while switching to the next one! You name them all the same and then just edit your profile info to prove it wasn't you but someone else.
When we talked on skype all your info were correct as you state them here - after you stole my money and AFTER i posted here and you started replying, the info of that account were changed to other random information so they wouldn't match!
Ask yourself why would an imposter go and change the skype profile information to not match you? If his goal is to impersonate you then it only makes sense that they would match! As they did when we made our transaction! Unless you changed them yourself!
Belinda is not a trustworthy buyer. I wanted to sell 1 million gold on World of Warcraft 2 days ago, he took the money and disappeared. The whole scam was staged very organized, no hint he would disappear with the gold and avoid payment. Do not buy/sell from/to him!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!

My reply: 
3.	I have only two skypes: belindabusiness and belindaservice .Other skypes you met are scammer’s skype. Scammers are trying to pretend to be me. 
4.	I want to say that display name and username are different. Display name can be edited anytime ( as you said)and user name cannot be changed ,that is why I ask my client to check the username before adding me.





> Good afternoon, I wanted to sell him a million gold today, the price was good and i accepted. He received the gold with 3 different characters as follows 500k on one, 120k on the second, 380k on the third. Payment was supposed to be made through Western Union within 30 minutes, that was 5 hours ago. He also is no longer online on skype, or simply invisible to me i don't know.
> 
> So 1.000.000 went bye bye!
> 
> WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!
> WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!
> WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!





> LOL REALLY ?
> She's my fav seller , almost selling 60K Archeage gold to her without any problem at all ! No proof = bullshit !
> I can prove that she's legit buyer/seller ! 
> Don't worry to whom wanna sell to her , she's really fast on trading and payment !


Nepdota has saw Angel Eleftheriu’s post and he choose to believe in me.




> very legit buyer. I traded her 374k wow gold she give me payment instantly.
> no problems 
> a+


If you doubt about the correct skype ,you can ask me to PM you on OC before trading . 
Thanks a lot.

----------


## Belinda08

Angel Eleftheriu keeps posting the same message on each of my thread. Everyone who are interested to knowing the problem,pls see following conversation,trust you will get the answer.

Angel Eleftheriu: Belinda is not a trustworthy buyer. I wanted to sell 1 million gold on World of Warcraft 3 days ago, he took the money and disappeared. The whole scam was staged very organized, no hint he would disappear with the gold and avoid payment. Do not buy/sell from/to him!

DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!

Angel Eleftheriu: Good afternoon, I wanted to sell him a million gold today, the price was good and i accepted. He received the gold with 3 different characters as follows 500k on one, 120k on the second, 380k on the third. Payment was supposed to be made through Western Union within 30 minutes, that was 5 hours ago. He also is no longer online on skype, or simply invisible to me i don't know.

So 1.000.000 went bye bye!

WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!
WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!
WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!


My reply:
Hello,Angel, There must be something wrong with your transaction. I am 100% sure that you have traded gold to someone else.
First of all, my skype username is belindabusiness and belindaservice ,Pls check the username you talked to, I am pretty sure that is not me. Taking gold and don't pay to my guy is not the thing I do for my client. 
Secondly,Pls tell me your skype name ,I want to see if you on my skype list or not. 
Finally,Pls don't say bad word on my thread post untill you can find evidence
to prove that everything.


Angel Eleftheriu: Nope belindabusiness is correct, all profile details as written in your posts here. You had me trade the gold to three different characters, named Dnqz, Eitrikk and another random name. Asked me for a code which these guys provided to ensure that the transaction had been made, got all my details for the transfer and said half an hour. Still waiting... 

Angel Eleftheriu: Yes it was you Belinda, all details correct. All profile info correct all very professional, very organized. But you didn't pay Belinda! Make all the profiles you want either here to give yourself positive feedback or on Skype! This is not going to go away until you pay for the virtual currency you received!

Angel Eleftheriu: No no Belinda it was you alright. All details correct as you very clearly say in your posts here. It is you alright, you just have multiple chars and profiles and accounts and cheat whoever possible to maximize your profits! I do have all our skype conversation kept ofc but that doesn't prove anything does it? 

My reply:
Tell me your skype name, I want to add you and talk to you over skype.
There are many scammers trying to pretend to be as me, They made their profile similar as me ,they create skype almost same as me ,they know how to create multiple chars while trading. They use whatever they know,whatever they can to scam people. 
Add me belindabusiness or belindaservice and show me evidence/details about the everything .Especially the skype username that you were talking about.

Angel Eleftheriu: Belinda08 going to each one of your threads and posting with the same char (xtc6900) does not prove you are a reliable seller!
Are we supposed to believe that xtc6900 needed gold and services in every game on the same day and decided to defend your reliability on all threads also?
Try being a bit less obvious!
Belinda is not a trustworthy buyer. I wanted to sell 1 million gold on World of Warcraft 2 days ago, he took the money and disappeared. The whole scam was staged very organized, no hint he would disappear with the gold and avoid payment. Do not buy/sell from/to him!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!

My reply
xtc6900 is one of my seller, most of sellers are not going to do business with one game, they farm gold each day ,and sell gold each day. It is very common to sell multiply game currency in one day. “in every game on the same day” where is the proof? I don’t see what you say on my thread. Each of my feedback left after we have done the real transaction. 

One of my cliect given me a feedback “Hello guys, i just wanted to tell that i trade with him since 1 year and he is really Trusted and pay fast, just add the good skype nickname.”
Thanks so much to tell everyone the truth. I am trustable. I definitely will pay everyone money after I get gold from them. You should add my skype,and be aware of the scammer skype. 
My Skype:
New-1 #: belindabusiness
Full-2 #: belindaservice
Important Warnings:
Imposter Skype 1: belindaservice. (It is with a dot in the end)
Imposter skype 2: live:belindaservice （This is not me!Though he has a screenshot of my ownedcored profile) 
Imposter skype 3: facebook:belindabusiness (This is not me ,even it attachs the same photo as me)
Imposter skype 4: live:belindabusiness (This is not me ,even it attachs the same photo as me)

Angel Eleftheriu: I have the truth to tell also! Unless you and your fake accounts have a monopoly on it and are selling it too!
You have many accounts Belinda they are all yours and you scam a few on each while switching to the next one! You name them all the same and then just edit your profile info to prove it wasn't you but someone else.
When we talked on skype all your info were correct as you state them here - after you stole my money and AFTER i posted here and you started replying, the info of that account were changed to other random information so they wouldn't match!
Ask yourself why would an imposter go and change the skype profile information to not match you? If his goal is to impersonate you then it only makes sense that they would match! As they did when we made our transaction! Unless you changed them yourself!
Belinda is not a trustworthy buyer. I wanted to sell 1 million gold on World of Warcraft 2 days ago, he took the money and disappeared. The whole scam was staged very organized, no hint he would disappear with the gold and avoid payment. Do not buy/sell from/to him!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!
DO NOT TRUST THIS BUYER - HE GOT 1 MILLION WOW GOLD FROM ME AND NEVER PAYED!

My reply: 
3.	I have only two skypes: belindabusiness and belindaservice .Other skypes you met are scammer’s skype. Scammers are trying to pretend to be me. 
4.	I want to say that display name and username are different. Display name can be edited anytime ( as you said)and user name cannot be changed ,that is why I ask my client to check the username before adding me.





> Good afternoon, I wanted to sell him a million gold today, the price was good and i accepted. He received the gold with 3 different characters as follows 500k on one, 120k on the second, 380k on the third. Payment was supposed to be made through Western Union within 30 minutes, that was 5 hours ago. He also is no longer online on skype, or simply invisible to me i don't know.
> 
> So 1.000.000 went bye bye!
> 
> WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!
> WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!
> WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!





> LOL REALLY ?
> She's my fav seller , almost selling 60K Archeage gold to her without any problem at all ! No proof = bullshit !
> I can prove that she's legit buyer/seller ! 
> Don't worry to whom wanna sell to her , she's really fast on trading and payment !


Nepdota has saw Angel Eleftheriu’s post and he choose to believe in me.




> very legit buyer. I traded her 374k wow gold she give me payment instantly.
> no problems 
> a+


If you doubt about the correct skype ,you can ask me to PM you on OC before trading . 
Thanks a lot.

----------


## blubblaspam

honest trader
traded gil for game time card ffxiv 
key was legit ++
so possible long term trading with you:-D
gl with your business

----------


## Belinda08

> honest trader
> traded gil for game time card ffxiv 
> key was legit ++
> so possible long term trading with you:-D
> gl with your business


Thanks so much for your feedback here. It was pleasure to trade with you.Pls contact me when you have stock to sell next time. Thanks.

----------


## Angel Eleftheriu

Good afternoon, I wanted to sell him a million WOW gold a few weeks ago, the price was good and i accepted. He received the gold with 3 different characters as follows 500k on one, 120k on the second, 380k on the third. Payment was supposed to be made through Western Union within 30 minutes, that was weeks ago. He also is no longer online on skype, or simply invisible to me i don't know.

So 1.000.000 went bye bye!

WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!
WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!
WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!

Since then Belinda has tried many times, with private msgs here in these forums to negotiate with me so I will stop posting! Repeatedly asking me what i want to stop posting. Trying to get away with it with paying only some money or giving back some gold I don't know! I did not accept any of the offers to negotiate and settle this as Belinda wants!

Be very careful when dealing with him! He is the real owner of all the fake Skype accounts - He only adds them here as fake AFTER one of us gets scammed and starts posting!!!!! Only after although he knows of the fake profiles (supposedly) from before!

Be very careful! Belinda08 is not a trustworthy buyer!

Until now he advertised his Belindaservice and Belindabusiness Skype accounts - NOW that he stole my gold with the business skype - he rmoved it from the forum options! As sson as he scams someone with the Belindaservice account he will simply make another as usual!!!

----------


## Belinda08

> Good afternoon, I wanted to sell him a million WOW gold a few weeks ago, the price was good and i accepted. He received the gold with 3 different characters as follows 500k on one, 120k on the second, 380k on the third. Payment was supposed to be made through Western Union within 30 minutes, that was weeks ago. He also is no longer online on skype, or simply invisible to me i don't know.
> 
> So 1.000.000 went bye bye!
> 
> WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!
> WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!
> WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!
> 
> Since then Belinda has tried many times, with private msgs here in these forums to negotiate with me so I will stop posting! Repeatedly asking me what i want to stop posting. Trying to get away with it with paying only some money or giving back some gold I don't know! I did not accept any of the offers to negotiate and settle this as Belinda wants!
> ...



Angel Eleftheriu, Be careful of what you say,I only asked one time " what do you want to stop your action, and only sent you 3 messge" Where is "Repeatedly and "many times" ? I can’t control what kind of fake skype accounts scammer will create. As I said and posted all the time, people should check the username before adding me!!!!! Username cannot be edited and display name can be changed anytime!!!!

On the other hand, there is no reason (as you said) to create fake account by myself and scam people and waiting people to do the same thing like you. I am doing the long-term business. All you need is to add the right skype!!!

Successful transaction with good feedback will prove that I am the trustworthy buyer.

----------


## Vegetaaaa

Best Buyer traded some gil for Game Card also sold100+ millions with good price Fast and easy process and payments is received within seconds of completing transaction... Highly Recommended

Thanks Again Blinda08 well do business again and always  :Smile:

----------


## Vegetaaaa

> Good afternoon, I wanted to sell him a million WOW gold a few weeks ago, the price was good and i accepted. He received the gold with 3 different characters as follows 500k on one, 120k on the second, 380k on the third. Payment was supposed to be made through Western Union within 30 minutes, that was weeks ago. He also is no longer online on skype, or simply invisible to me i don't know.
> 
> So 1.000.000 went bye bye!
> 
> WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!
> WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!
> WARNING: THIS BUYER DOES NOT PAY FOR THE GOLD! AVOID HIM!
> 
> Since then Belinda has tried many times, with private msgs here in these forums to negotiate with me so I will stop posting! Repeatedly asking me what i want to stop posting. Trying to get away with it with paying only some money or giving back some gold I don't know! I did not accept any of the offers to negotiate and settle this as Belinda wants!
> ...



again stop doing this please Blinda verified Buyer and pay for game currency i just sold 20 million and i got payment for good price and fast transaction

again Belinda08 is Trustworthy Buyer

----------


## Vegetaaaa

Sold 20k. Fast and reliable. Received payment in 1mins.

----------


## Belinda08

> Sold 20k. Fast and reliable. Received payment in 1mins.


Thanks so much for your feedback!Wish you a good day!!

----------


## hamsterz

sold them 100mil gil. Received good price and quick payment

----------


## Belinda08

> sold them 100mil gil. Received good price and quick payment


Thanks so much!!!

----------


## Belinda08

I am still buying FF14 Gils,Pls contact me when you have stock.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Belinda08

High Demand on FF14,Please contact me if u have demand.

----------


## Belinda08

High Demand on FF14,pls contact me when you have stock to sell. Thanks. :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

Still buying FF14 gil,please contact me when you have stock to sell. Thanks.

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## Belinda08

Online, pls contact me .

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## Oxis

Traded over 300m gils. Easy and Fast

----------


## Belinda08

> Traded over 300m gils. Easy and Fast


Thank you for your trade :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online and buying ,pls contact me

----------


## gametits

trade 30+25 mil.. fast and good !! ^.^

----------


## Belinda08

> trade 30+25 mil.. fast and good !! ^.^


Thank you for your feedback here.

----------


## kronicblazer

sold 7+18mil(friend)... friend received payment within minutes from paypal... mine took a bit longer for bitcoin because their bitcoin supplier wasn't online at the moment, but Belinda msged me as soon as they got on(within an hr), I did not mind the wait since I saved some fees from Paypal.

Very fast and friendly service with good rate. I would definitely use again in future.

----------


## Belinda08

> sold 7+18mil(friend)... friend received payment within minutes from paypal... mine took a bit longer for bitcoin because their bitcoin supplier wasn't online at the moment, but Belinda msged me as soon as they got on(within an hr), I did not mind the wait since I saved some fees from Paypal.
> 
> Very fast and friendly service with good rate. I would definitely use again in future.


Hello,my friend,thanks so much for your feedback and understanding on the delay of BTC payment. I am hoping we can take more gils from you in the near future. thanks again.

----------


## Belinda08

bump！！bump！！

----------


## Belinda08

I am online ,add me.

----------


## Belinda08

I am still online ,pls contact me .

----------


## Belinda08

Online, High demand .Pls contact me .

----------


## Belinda08

High demand ,pls contact me .

----------


## Belinda08

I am online,contact me .

----------


## Belinda08

I am online ,pls contact me .

----------


## Belinda08

bump!!bump!!

----------


## Belinda08

Online and trading.

----------


## Belinda08

I am online for you. Contact me if u have stock for selling. Thanks.

----------


## Belinda08

online and buying .contact me

----------


## Belinda08

Online and high demand ,pls contact me freely. Thanks.

----------


## Belinda08

I am online for you. Contact me if u have stock for selling. Thanks.

----------


## raik

Just sold him 12m, fast and clean, good trader  :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

> Just sold him 12m, fast and clean, good trader


Thanks so much for your feedback here.  :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

bump!!bump!!

----------


## Belinda08

I am online for you. Contact me if u have stock for selling. Thanks.

----------


## theoverlordpotato

Sold 21 Mil Gil on Tonberry, very easy service!

----------


## Belinda08

> Sold 21 Mil Gil on Tonberry, very easy service!


Thank you for your trade. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mihok

Great price and fast trade, Thank you Belinda!

----------


## Belinda08

> Great price and fast trade, Thank you Belinda!


Thank you for your trade :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vicila

Thank you Belinda  :Big Grin:  easy trade!!!!!

----------


## fikezof

thanks belinda, very easy trade, and good price too :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

> thanks belinda, very easy trade, and good price too


Thank you for your trade,when you have more stock to sell let me know.thanks again .

----------


## Belinda08

> Thank you Belinda  easy trade!!!!!


Thank you for your trade

----------


## Belinda08

Buying FF14 GILS on each server,please contact me if you have stock to sell. Thank you !

----------


## Belinda08

I'm online and buying.

----------


## The Azeroth Bank

ty for trade! Great price and instant payment.

----------


## Belinda08

You are welcome. Thank you for your trade also

----------


## oprahsthighs

Hello, this is skype: oprahsthighs
I am currently talking to you on Skype, thanks.

Edit #1: Trade complete. Sold 80 million on Siren server. Belinda08 was fast and payment was fast too. Very good trade.

----------


## Belinda08

> Hello, this is skype: oprahsthighs
> I am currently talking to you on Skype, thanks.


yeah. we are taking .my skype 3434038023

----------


## oprahsthighs

> yeah. we are taking .my skype 3434038023


Sold 80 million. Fastest buyer I have ever sold to. Payment on Paypal was very fast. Conversations were very kind too.  :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

> Sold 80 million. Fastest buyer I have ever sold to. Payment on Paypal was very fast. Conversations were very kind too.


Thank you for your trade

----------


## oprahsthighs

Sold another 30 million gil today to Belinda08.

As before, the trade went fast and smooth, and the Paypal payment came fast in 1-2 minutes.

----------


## Belinda08

> Sold another 30 million gil today to Belinda08.
> 
> As before, the trade went fast and smooth, and the Paypal payment came fast in 1-2 minutes.


Thank you for your trade agian

----------


## PammyPop

Quick and fast trade! Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

> Quick and fast trade! Thanks


Thank you for your trade

----------


## Killrate666

Fast Trade - Nice talk

170 Mio gil

----------


## Belinda08

> Fast Trade - Nice talk
> 
> 170 Mio gil


Thank you for your trade

----------


## Belinda08

Online and buying .Contact us . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## oprahsthighs

Second time trading with Belinda. Sold 60 million gil. Good talk on Skype, and the payment was instant after the trade.

----------


## Belinda08

> Second time trading with Belinda. Sold 60 million gil. Good talk on Skype, and the payment was instant after the trade.


Thank you for your trade,Have a wonderful day.

----------


## juanmiguel1406

trusted and good buyer, fast operation

----------


## GHosT54RuS

Great service, fast and convenient.

----------


## Belinda08

> trusted and good buyer, fast operation


Thanks so much for your support.

----------


## Belinda08

> Great service, fast and convenient.



Thanks for your trade.

----------


## Exelja

Sold 40m, got paid right after trading the gil and had no problems what so ever, would recommend to others.  :Cool:

----------


## Belinda08

> Sold 40m, got paid right after trading the gil and had no problems what so ever, would recommend to others.


Thanks for your trade ,if you have more stock ,pls contact us .

----------


## Belinda08

Online and buying.

----------


## DuncanMac

Traded 100mil with no problems!!

Fast and safe!

----------


## Belinda08

> Traded 100mil with no problems!!
> 
> Fast and safe!


Thank you for your trade,Have a wonderful day.

----------


## HotaruxD

Traded in 40mil and transaction was done swiftly and fast. 
Very reliable! Will come again

----------


## Belinda08

> Traded in 40mil and transaction was done swiftly and fast. 
> Very reliable! Will come again


Thank you for your trade,Have a nice day.

----------


## luiggy

added to skype

----------


## foreluney1

looking to sell on leviathan added on discord

----------


## Belinda08

> looking to sell on leviathan added on discord


I think we have talked on FF14 gils.

----------


## Belinda08

> added to skype



Ok,you can contact us on skype any time.

----------


## jamesmock3

trade went well

----------


## jamesmock3

you want money today!? now? in 5 mins? go with this buyer.. another FAST trade thanks

----------


## Belinda08

> you want money today!? now? in 5 mins? go with this buyer.. another FAST trade thanks


Thank you for your trade again .Have a wonderful day.

----------


## Web4Life

Talking on Discord, please answer.

EDIT:
Sold 500m, super quick and effortless transaction. Thank you very much!

----------


## aris991

Very professional, good rates and very fast payment. Would definitely do business with Belinda again.

----------


## Belinda08

> Very professional, good rates and very fast payment. Would definitely do business with Belinda again.


Thank you for your trade,Have a wonderful day.

----------


## hys

Just traded 300m gil in two separate transactions and I got my money right away. I would highly recommend this person. Thanks again  :Smile:

----------


## Belinda08

> Just traded 300m gil in two separate transactions and I got my money right away. I would highly recommend this person. Thanks again


Thank you for your trade,Have a wonderful day .

----------


## jimmyicee

Traded 200m gil in 3 separate transaction. instant payment .. trusthworthy!

----------


## Belinda08

> Traded 200m gil in 3 separate transaction. instant payment .. trusthworthy!


Thank you for your trade.Have a wonderful day .

----------


## Orukaa89

sold 200m gil, very quick and easy. Decent price for providers.

----------


## Belinda08

Thank you for your trade.Have a wonderful day .

----------


## andyman89

Just sold gil on FF14. Smooth transaction and instant payment!

----------


## Belinda08

> Just sold gil on FF14. Smooth transaction and instant payment!


Thank you for your trade.Have a wonderful day .

----------


## Belinda08

> sold 200m gil, very quick and easy. Decent price for providers.


Thank you for your trade.Have a wonderful day .

----------


## Konamisune

Just sold some gil. The whole transaction was fast and easy. Will work with again  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Belinda08

> Just sold some gil. The whole transaction was fast and easy. Will work with again


Thank you for your trade.Have a wonderful day

----------


## Belinda08

Online and buying

----------


## Belinda08

Online and buying

----------


## Belinda08

online and buying

----------


## Belinda08

online and buying

----------


## FirmHandshake

Added on discord  :Smile:

----------


## oprahsthighs

I traded 400 million to Belinda just now and confirmed payment in my Paypal.

I traded previously in 2019 with Belinda and had success then.

Thanks!

----------


## oprahsthighs

I went ahead and sold my remaining 2.5 billion after that last trade just above.

Smooth process and instant payment just like before!

----------

